# Tappan 4-27



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

White bass are slamming at Tappan !! Between me and Kris in two trips we have caught around 50 nice 12-15 inchers. Had around 10 keeper crappie too !! I also landed a dozen or so nice largemouth !!!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice job Brian. Love to get in on white bass on light tackle. If you don't mind sharing what were you catching them on?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

white marabou jigs under a slip float about 2 ft deep and a variety of colors of 1 1/2 inch tube jigs rigged under the slip float and they are SHALLOW


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Brian for the info. Will be hitting Tappan mid week.


----------



## Outlawfishing17 (Mar 18, 2013)

What were the bass hitting on?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ALL of my fish came on white marabou jigs, i catch a ton of largemouth on them and alot of them are solid 14-15 inchers


----------

